# Anyone take the C.R.A.T. (Certified rhythm analysis tech) test?



## DigDugDude (Oct 10, 2014)

Im currently working in a hospital but a spot in the central telemetry observation unit opened up and my boss said if I take the CRAT and pass I can have the job. With the job comes a much better schedule, (3 12's instead of 5 8's.) A pay hike of an additional 2.00 hourly AND no back breaking patient care while im still schooling fulltime. Its a pretty sweet job from what I hear and NO ONE ever leaves it once they got it. This spot only opened up because the guy got shipped out with military.

SO! Anyone taken this exam? Any advice? I Currently work on a heart failure unit and I know my rhythms pretty well visually. But I was wanting to see if anyone else has taken it and had anything to say about it.

There are 2 places that offer the test -
pearson vue (at a facility) through CCI
and
the national telemetry association (which is an online test you take at home.)

THANKS GUYS!


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Oct 10, 2014)

Good thing it's not the "Certified Rhythym Analysis Personnel" test.

Personally, I've never heard of it. Locally, people seem to either be ALS (like a paramedic), who would do it anyhow, or an EMT or otherwise who take an ECG/telemetry course (locally, like through a community college or hospital system).


----------



## DigDugDude (Oct 12, 2014)

joshrunkle35 said:


> Good thing it's not the "Certified Rhythym Analysis Personnel" test.
> 
> Personally, I've never heard of it. Locally, people seem to either be ALS (like a paramedic), who would do it anyhow, or an EMT or otherwise who take an ECG/telemetry course (locally, like through a community college or hospital system).



HAH!

yah i hear yah i figured the chances were low that someone on here may have taken it but doesnt hurt to ask. From what ive read as far as the practice tests and the study guide it seems to be pretty basic stuff. Im taking it thursday so i got a couple more days to study. 

THANKS GUYS!


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Oct 12, 2014)

When I did my Paramedic clinical I spoke with a few of the tele techs in the ICU while I was there.  Their knowledge of rhythm interpretation was actually very impressive and beyond what was taught in the ACLS and Paramedic curriculum.  They hardly even looked at Lead II which I found peculiar until they explained why.  But as the All Mighty Bob Page explains, Lead II you have no clue.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 14, 2014)

I was a monitor tech while in school however I did not have to take that particular test. It was a really nice job and I learned a lot. Good luck.


----------

